# Mudd-Skippers!!!!!



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I just got 4 mudd-skipps(MP) for 14 bucks. I dont no much except wat they eat, they need a half and half tank, and that they lay there eggs on a flat piece of slate.

Please give me more info..

~PunkRockSkater39


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Heres some, Mudskippers are fish related to gobys not reptiles.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

thanx good to know.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my laugh of the day right there


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> Heres some, Mudskippers are fish related to gobys not reptiles.


 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

this may prove helpful
http://members.ozemail.com.au/~thebobo/care.htm


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> this may prove helpful
> http://members.ozemail.com.au/~thebobo/care.htm










Thanx for some actually good info Piranha45


----------

